# Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 6500cs green w/ converted MAG,bar,power handle - $150



## mutagen (Jun 11, 2009)

Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 6500cs green w/ converted MAG, bar, and power handle. Selling for $150.


----------



## james brady (Feb 5, 2014)

Is there a bait clicker on this?


----------



## mutagen (Jun 11, 2009)

The clicker mechanism is still intact. The clicker was not removed for the mag conversion.


----------



## mutagen (Jun 11, 2009)

Bump $140


----------



## rhoderunner (Jan 8, 2016)

Are you willing to ship and do you accept paypal?


----------



## mutagen (Jun 11, 2009)

I will ship and accept paypal. I will only ship to the verified paypal address and no other address. Buyer pays shipping & paypal fees.


----------

